

Instant Suggestions x15 (for Chrome) - joepestro
http://chrome-ozone.appspot.com/

======
aboodman
Interesting :) You should start tinkering with the omnibox API and let us know
what you think:

[http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/experimental.omnibo...](http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/experimental.omnibox.html)

------
Groxx
Impressive, and I like the speed. Not sure _suggestions_ are my cup-o-tea,
though this seems it could be handy if I used them more heavily. And you
should probably watch the tab order / arrow keys, sometimes it seems to get
lost, and can "select" entries which are not visible. I'd probably capture the
tab key in JS and control it manually, otherwise my settings let tab go to
_every_ link + form item.

I'd probably get more use from something like this which searches my history +
bookmarks + delicious + instapaper + etc, and does a _normal_ search on those.
Otherwise, currently, I type in "xcode" and get 3 from my bookmarks (missing
my "xcode plugin" bookmark, among others), and none from my history, despite
having 19 xcode hits in my history.

~~~
aed
I agree. Probably 50% or so of the time I'm looking for something I've looked
at before... either in my history or my "archive" that is spread across
multiple sites.

------
rabidsnail
Too much clutter. There's so much stuff on the screen that I can't read any of
it.

------
wccrawford
It seems that I can type just a bit quicker than it expects. I typed 'ana' and
came up with a lot of 'a' results. Erase and type slowly and I get the 'ana'
results that I expected.

I reloaded and tried again and this time came up with 'an' results.

~~~
joepestro
Whoops! I hacked this together this weekend, there might be a few bugs. Thanks
for letting me know though.

------
benatkin
Inaccurate title. It's like Google Suggest, not Google Instant.

~~~
beaumartinez
"Instant" is the new "suggest".

------
lhnz
Nice try but I think this is a bandwagon you should only jump on if you're
willing to put a lot of time into a streamlined UX.

------
djhworld
This is great fun to use but not very practical, ever heard the phrase
"information overload"?

Good crack at it though.

------
DougBTX
Interesting - but probably not designed to scale to millions of users like
Google Instant.

------
Charuru
I don't like the usability of this. There's too many items, and I need to read
both horizontally and vertically.

You should have only 1 list with larger font, but with everything merged into
that 1 list.

